# المباني سابقة التجهيز ملف كامل



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (18 أبريل 2006)

- المقدمة:-
*إنطلاقا من التقدم العلمي المذهل في عالم البناء فقد تم بفضل الله تعالى بالتعاون مع FULGURIT ألمانية وشركة EUROCEM الفلندية إنتاج مباني عصرية بأحدث مبتكرات العلم الحديث في تكنولوجيا البناء للمباني سابقة التجهيز باستخدام الفيبر جلاس الأسمنتي في إنتاج مباني عصرية تجمع بين جمال الشكل المعماري وخفة الوزن وسرعة الإنشاء بالإضافة إلى العزل الحراري الجيد مع المتانة والعمر الافتراضي المماثل للمباني التقليدية.
وتعتبر مؤسسة المسكن للمباني سابقة التجهيز من المؤسسات الوطنية المتخصصة في أعمال المباني الخفيفة المصنعة من G.R.C والتي ساهمت في تزويد السوق السعودي بما تحتاج إليه من المباني الخفيفة السابقة التجهيز, حتى أصبح للمؤسسة مصنعا حديثا مجهزا بمعدات تقنية متطورة , وقد أعطت إدارة المؤسسة أهمية خاصة لرفع المستوى الفني والتقني لمنسوبيها, وذلك بالتعاون مع شركة فولجريت الألمانية في توفير الحلول والابتكارات لعملائنا الكرام لكي نضمن لهم منتجات ذات نوعية وأداء متميز, وتمتد خدماتنا من خلال إدارة تسويق متميزة قادرة على تلبية كافة الاحتياجات لعملائنا الكرام, كما يقوم القسم الفني بالمؤسسة بعمل زيارات ميدانية لمواقع العمل لمتابعة منتجاتنا بعد البيع والتأكد من رضاء العميل كما نقوم بتقديم المشورة الفنية للوصول إلى أفضل النتائج.*

*ثانيا – المواصفات الفنية والخامات المستخدمة في المباني الخفيفة سابقة التجهيز*​
* 1- الوصف العام للمنتج*الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية 
*
GLASSFIBRE REINFORCED CONCRETE
هي مادة صلبة تتحمل إجهاد عالي يصل إلى 50 نيوتن / مم2 وهي مادة مقاومة للإحتكاك والقلويات والأحماض ولا تأثر بالماء والرطوبة وأملاح البحر نظرا لأنها مادة إسمنتية وغير موصلة للكهرباء وعمرها الزمني 50 عاما, وقد تم معالجة المادة كيميائيا بحيث أصبحت عاكسة للحرارة ولا تشتعل نهائيا وتمكنا أن نصنع منها ألواح رقيقة تصل إلى سمك 4مم و 8مم ... الخ كما أننا تمكنا من خلال معالجة المادة كيميائيا من تقليل كثافتها ثم صنعت من هذه الألواح حوائط ساندويتش بانلز تتكون من طبقتين من هذه الألواح المسماة بالفيبر جلاس الإسمنتي وبينهما طبقة عازلة للصوت والحرارة.* 2- 

*المكونات وطريقة التشغيل*
*
تتكون من الإسمنت + رمل ناعم مهدرج+ ألياف قوية + بوليميرات + إضافات كيميائية لاصقة ويتم تصنيع الخرسانة المسلحة بالفيبر {G.R.C(برش المون الخرسانية والألياف الزجاجية أو بالصب في قوالب تشكيلية دقيقة بما يتيح تنفيذ أدق التفاصيل بسمك ما بين 4مم – 5مم وتم إبتكار هذا المنتج بهدف إستغلال أحدث نظام مبتكر من المباني السابقة التجهيز من مادة الفيبر جلاس الأسمنتي G.R.C * 3

*- المواصفات الفيزيائية والكيميائية*
*لا تشتعل – درجة نفاذيتها للماء 0.1% مقاومة للأملاح والأحماض – مقاومة للإحتكاك والكسر – رديئة التوصيل للكهرباء – ضعيفة التوصيل الحراري – تتحمل إجهاد ضغط يصل إلى 50 نيوتن / مم2 – مقاوم للأشعة فوق البنفسجية.*


*الخصائص الميكانيكية لألواح الفيبر جلاس الأسمنتية(G.R.C)*

التركيب الاسمنت+رمل ناعم مهدرج+ ألياف قلوية+ بوليميرات + إضافات كيميائية
الشكل ألواح مضغوطة
مواصفات السطح	أملس
اللون رمادي فاتح
الكثافة للالواح	1550 كجم / م3 – 1650 كجم/ م3
الكثافة للساندوش بانلز 350 كجم / م3 400 كجم / م3
نفاذية الماء	لا يسمح بنفاذ الماء
إجهاد الإنحناء (الشد) للالواح	22 نيوتن / مم2 – الاتجاه العمودي على اتجاه الالياف
11 نيوتن /مم2 – الاتجاه الموازي لاتجاه الألياف
إجهاد الضغط	30 نيوتن / مم2 – الاتجاه العمودي على سطح اللوح
إجهاد القص	11 نيوتن / مم2 الاتجاه العمودي على سطح اللوح
العزل الحراري	التوصيل الحراري للفيبر 0.9-5.1وات / م درجه مئوية
معامل المرونة 7-11 نيوتن / مم2
مقاومة الحريق	لا يشتعل
مراقبة الجودة	تم المصادقة عليه من قبل هيئة الجودة والنوعية الألمانية. 

* 4- الحوائط والسقف الخارجي* 
*
أ- نظام المباني المصنوعة من الفيبر جلاس الاسمنتي (ألواح الـ G.R.C)
- الحوائط والسقف الخارجي للمبنى : عبارة عن ساندوتش بانلز سمك حوالي 8سم يتكون من طبقتين من ألواح الفيبر جلاس الأسمنتي بينهما طبقة عازلة للصوت والحرارة من الصوف الصخري أو البلوستارين كثافة 16 كجم /م3 ويتم كبس الألواح على فريم من الخشب أو الألمنيوم المقوى سمك 2 مم بواسطة مكابس هيدروليك ذات قوة ضغط تصل إلى 500 كجم / سم2 وهي كافية للحصول على بانلز كتلة واحدة متجانسة طبقا للمواصفات والمقاييس الألمانية (دين).
- وهذه الحوائط يتم تركيبها بتعاشيق خاصة بأقل عدد من العمالة وبسرعة فائقة وسهولة بالغة وهذه التعاشيق تجعل من الوحدة كتلة متجانسة لا تتأثر بالرياح والعواصف وبنفس الطريقة يتم تصنيع وتركيب السقف الخارجي, ونظرا لأن الخامة إسمنتية لذا يمكن أن تقبل أي تشطيب حتى يمكن تركيب الرخام وحجر الرياض والحجر الفرعوني, وهذه الوحدات إما أن تكون بأشكال نمطية ثمانية الشكل أو أن تكون الوحدات غير نمطية بل تنفذ بأي شكل وأي تصميم, لذا فإن استخدامها مناسب في تعلية المباني السكنية والحكومية والمدارس وغيرها من المنشآت لأن وزن هذه المباني يعادل تقريبا 1/10 من وزن المباني الخرسانية وفي حال إستخدام هذا النظام في التعليات يتم التشطيب بنفس تشطيب واجهة المبنى الأساسية بحيث لا يسبب تشويه معماري لواجهة المبنى.
- صممت طريقة تثبيت الحوائط والسقف الخارجي بنظام قابل للفك والتركيب دون استخدام المسامير ليصبح المبنى كتلو واحدة متماسكة لا يتأثر بالعواصف أو الرياح لذلك يعتبر هذا النظام مناسب للمباني السكنية والإدارية المؤقتة والدائمة وللشاليهات والاستراحات على شواطئ البحر.* 

* ب- نظام المباني الثابتة.
الحوائط والأسقف الخارجية للمبنى عبارة عن ساندوتش بانلز سمك حوالي 7سم يتكون من طبقتين من ألواح الفيبر جلاس الأسمنتية من الخارج وألواح الجبسوم بورد من الداخل بينهما طبقة عازلة للصوت والحرارة من البلوستارين أو الصوف الصخري ويتم تجليد الألواح على فريم من التيوبات الحديدية والتي يتم تجميعها بواسطة اللحام وذلك للحصول على حوائط وأسقف قوية ومتينة تتحمل كافة الظروف الجوية من أجواء حارة وباردة على السواء.

- سواء بالمباني القابلة للفك والتركيب أو المباني الثابتة يتم عمل ميول بالسقف الخارجي وذلك لتصريف مياه الأمطار الى مجرى تجميع تنتهي بماسورة 3 بوصة لتصريف المياه الى اسفل ويتم عزل السطح الخارجي جيدا بدهانه بالبرايمر ثم عزله باستخدام لفات البيتومين سمك 4 مم ببحص من إنتاج إحدى الشركات المتخصصة ويتم العمل طبقا للأصول الفنية والمواصفات.* 5-


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (18 أبريل 2006)

*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــابــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــع*

*الأحمال بعد التشطيب النهائي*

*يزن المتر المربع من المبنى بعد التشطيب النهائي بين 150 كجم – 180 كجم /م2 ويعتبر هذا الوزن أمان تماما بالنسبة للأساس الغير قابل للتعلية فهو أقل من وزن بلاط السطح.*

* 6- التثبيت والتركيب*

*- صممت طريقة تثبيت الحوائط لكي تقاوم جميع العوامل الجوية مثل الرياح والعواصف والأمطار والسيول.

- يتم تركيب الحوائط للمباني القابلة للفك والتركيب بتعاشيق خاصة دون إستخدام مسامير ليصبح المنشأ كتلة واحدة متماسكة.

ويتم تثبيت الحوائط على الأرضية الخراسانية بواسطة قطاع حرف (U) من الصاج المجلفن ولا يحتاج المنشأ أي أساسات.

- يتم تثبيت الحوائط بالمباني الثابتة بتثبيت القطاعات الحديدية بالأرضية الخرسانية تثبيتا جيدا باستخدام جوايط حديدية سمك 8مم.*

*7- العزل الصوتي والحراري للحوائط والأسقف**
يعتمد العزل الصوتي على فراغات الهواء ويعتمد العزل الحراري مادة الفوم الفينولي داخل البانلز, وقد تم التوصيل إلى علاقة بين حجم الفوم والفراغ داخل الحوائط تعطي أفضل نسبة عزل حراري وصوتي معا, وبعد الدراسات والبحث تمكنت مؤسسة المسكن في الوصول إلى تحقيق تلك العلاقة بين العزل الصوتي والحراري. *

*ثالثا – مميزات استخدام هذا النظام في البناء بوجه عام*

*1- مقاومة الحريق: الفيبر جلاس الإسمنتي مادة غير عضوية ولها مقاومة كبيرة ضد الاحتراق وبعد عمل الاختبارات على المادة وتم إعتمادها بناءً عل خطاب معالي وزير الأشغال العامة والإسكان رقم 3338/3/1 بتاريخ 16/7/1420هـ طبقا للمواصفات الألمانية(دين 4103)

2- العزل الصوتي والحراري: معامل التوصيل الحراري للفيبر جلاس = 0.4وات /متر درجة مئوية المقاومة ضد الصوت للبانلز سمك 10 سم حتى 30 ديسبل طبقا للمواصفات الألمانية (دين 52616)

3- خفة الوزن : يزن المتر المربع بعد التشطيب النهائي ما بين 150 كجم إلى 180 كجم / م2 لذا يمكن تعلية أي دور فوق أي مبنى قديم دون التأثير على سلامة الأساسات.

4- المباني القابلة الفك والتركيب : تعتبر من المزايا الهامة في هذا المنتج حيث يتم فك وإعادة تركيب المنتج دون أي خسائر أو إهدار في رأس المال بشكل يجعل أي أسرة تقوم بتركيب شاليه خلال ساعات معدودة.*

*5- * عدم التأثر بالماء والرطوبة الفيبر جلاس الاسمنتي: لا يتأثر بالأجواء الساحلية والصحراوية الصعبة, كما أن المواد المستخدمة لا تتأثر بالرطوبة والمطر حيث انها تستخدم في بناء الخزانات وحمامات السباحة.*

* درجة نفاذ الماء بعد إختبار 24 ساعة =0.1%طبقا للمواصفات الألمانية ( دين 274)

6- * مقاومة الزلازل والعواصف *: هذا النظام مجهز علميا لمقاومة الزلازل والعواصف من حيث نظام تركيبه الذي صمم بطريقة لا يتأثر إطلاقا بدرجات الزلازل العالية حتى 7 درجات على مقياس ريختر ويتحمل قوة العواصف التي تصل أكثر من 120كم/ساعة.
*رابعاً – التشطيب:*


1- * الحوائط *: *نظرا لأن الحوائط اسمنتية وجبسية لذا يتم تشطيب الحوائط بأي نوع تشطيب مثل االبلاستيك وتركيب القيشاني وكسوة الواجهات بحجر الرياض.*
2- *الأعمال الكهربائية*: *يتم عمل شبكة كهرباء متطورة أثناء تصنيع البانلز بالمصنع بحيث لا يحتاج العميل إلى أي تعديلات مستقبلية ويتم تركيب جميع الوصلات مدفونة داخل الحوائط.*
3- * الأعمال الصحية *: *جميع المواسير معزولة كيميائيا ومدفونة داخل أو خارج الحوائط وهي مجهزة لتثبيت جميع وحدات الحمامات والمطابخ.*

4-  العزل: يتم عزل المبنى ضد الرطوبة باستخدام لفات العزل بالبحص لمنع حدوث شروخ بطبقة العزل ويوجد إمكانية تركيب القرميد.

5- الفتحات [/U][/SIZE]: يتم عمل فتحات الشبابيك والابواب الجاهزة من المصنع طبقا لرغبة العميل.


*خامسا – بعض المشاريع الحكومية والخاصة *


*- توريد وتركيب دور أعلى مسجد الخيف والعائد لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف.
- توريد وتركيب دورات مياه بمشعر مني والعائد لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف.
- توريد كبائن لإرشاد الحجاج بمشعر مني والعائد لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف.
- توريد وتركيب كبائن سابقة التجهيز لإرشاد الحجاج بمشعر مني والعائد لوزارة الحج.
- توريد وتركيب أدوار وتعلية ومباني إدارية سابقة التجهيز والعائد لوزارة المعارفز
- توريد وتركيب مباني إدارية للحرس الوطني بمدينة جدة.
- توريد وتركيب مباني لمعامل الإختبارات لشركة الكابلات السعوديةز
- توريد وتركيب مباني سابقة التجهيز عبارة عن صالات لشركة الكابلات السعودية.
- توريد إداري أعلى شركة المدينة المنورة بشارع الاندلس.
- توريد وتركيب دور سكني أعلى عمارة سكنية العائد ملكيتها إلى شركة نوركم
- توريد وتركيب مباني جاهزة للمعسكر الكشفي بمعهد التربية الفكرية
- توريد وتركيب مباني سابقة التجهيز لإدارة العين العزيزية بمدينة جدة.
- توريد وتركيب أدوار تعلية بمنتجع درة الهدا والعائد ملكيتها للشيخ عبدالله السبيعي.
- دور إداري أعلى مطاعم ومنتزهات السلوى بمدينة أبها.
- مباني جاهزة زتعلية أسوار لشركة الوجيه بمدينة أبها
- توريد مجموعة شاليهات الشيخ عبدالله عسيري
- توريد أدوار تعلية بخميس مشيط.
- ملحق سكني خاص بحي المحمدية
- ملحق سكني خاص بحي النعيم
- ملحق سكني خاص بحي الصفا
- ملحق سكني بحي الجامعة
- استراحة العميد حسين الدحناني بمدينة أبها.
- ملحق سكني اعلى مركز الشربتلي بشارع ولي العهد.
- ملحق سكني بحي المحمدية للدكتور حاتم أبو الجدايل*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (18 أبريل 2006)

*تـــــــــــــــــــــــــــابــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــع*

*الأحمال بعد التشطيب النهائي*

*يزن المتر المربع من المبنى بعد التشطيب النهائي بين 150 كجم – 180 كجم /م2 ويعتبر هذا الوزن أمان تماما بالنسبة للأساس الغير قابل للتعلية فهو أقل من وزن بلاط السطح.*

* 6- التثبيت والتركيب*

*- صممت طريقة تثبيت الحوائط لكي تقاوم جميع العوامل الجوية مثل الرياح والعواصف والأمطار والسيول.

- يتم تركيب الحوائط للمباني القابلة للفك والتركيب بتعاشيق خاصة دون إستخدام مسامير ليصبح المنشأ كتلة واحدة متماسكة.

ويتم تثبيت الحوائط على الأرضية الخراسانية بواسطة قطاع حرف (U) من الصاج المجلفن ولا يحتاج المنشأ أي أساسات.

- يتم تثبيت الحوائط بالمباني الثابتة بتثبيت القطاعات الحديدية بالأرضية الخرسانية تثبيتا جيدا باستخدام جوايط حديدية سمك 8مم.*

*7- العزل الصوتي والحراري للحوائط والأسقف**
يعتمد العزل الصوتي على فراغات الهواء ويعتمد العزل الحراري مادة الفوم الفينولي داخل البانلز, وقد تم التوصيل إلى علاقة بين حجم الفوم والفراغ داخل الحوائط تعطي أفضل نسبة عزل حراري وصوتي معا, وبعد الدراسات والبحث تمكنت مؤسسة المسكن في الوصول إلى تحقيق تلك العلاقة بين العزل الصوتي والحراري. *

*ثالثا – مميزات استخدام هذا النظام في البناء بوجه عام*

*1- مقاومة الحريق: الفيبر جلاس الإسمنتي مادة غير عضوية ولها مقاومة كبيرة ضد الاحتراق وبعد عمل الاختبارات على المادة وتم إعتمادها بناءً عل خطاب معالي وزير الأشغال العامة والإسكان رقم 3338/3/1 بتاريخ 16/7/1420هـ طبقا للمواصفات الألمانية(دين 4103)

2- العزل الصوتي والحراري: معامل التوصيل الحراري للفيبر جلاس = 0.4وات /متر درجة مئوية المقاومة ضد الصوت للبانلز سمك 10 سم حتى 30 ديسبل طبقا للمواصفات الألمانية (دين 52616)

3- خفة الوزن : يزن المتر المربع بعد التشطيب النهائي ما بين 150 كجم إلى 180 كجم / م2 لذا يمكن تعلية أي دور فوق أي مبنى قديم دون التأثير على سلامة الأساسات.

4- المباني القابلة الفك والتركيب : تعتبر من المزايا الهامة في هذا المنتج حيث يتم فك وإعادة تركيب المنتج دون أي خسائر أو إهدار في رأس المال بشكل يجعل أي أسرة تقوم بتركيب شاليه خلال ساعات معدودة.*

*5- * عدم التأثر بالماء والرطوبة الفيبر جلاس الاسمنتي: لا يتأثر بالأجواء الساحلية والصحراوية الصعبة, كما أن المواد المستخدمة لا تتأثر بالرطوبة والمطر حيث انها تستخدم في بناء الخزانات وحمامات السباحة.*

* درجة نفاذ الماء بعد إختبار 24 ساعة =0.1%طبقا للمواصفات الألمانية ( دين 274)

6- * مقاومة الزلازل والعواصف *: هذا النظام مجهز علميا لمقاومة الزلازل والعواصف من حيث نظام تركيبه الذي صمم بطريقة لا يتأثر إطلاقا بدرجات الزلازل العالية حتى 7 درجات على مقياس ريختر ويتحمل قوة العواصف التي تصل أكثر من 120كم/ساعة.
*رابعاً – التشطيب:*


1- * الحوائط *: *نظرا لأن الحوائط اسمنتية وجبسية لذا يتم تشطيب الحوائط بأي نوع تشطيب مثل االبلاستيك وتركيب القيشاني وكسوة الواجهات بحجر الرياض.*
2- *الأعمال الكهربائية*: *يتم عمل شبكة كهرباء متطورة أثناء تصنيع البانلز بالمصنع بحيث لا يحتاج العميل إلى أي تعديلات مستقبلية ويتم تركيب جميع الوصلات مدفونة داخل الحوائط.*
3- * الأعمال الصحية *: *جميع المواسير معزولة كيميائيا ومدفونة داخل أو خارج الحوائط وهي مجهزة لتثبيت جميع وحدات الحمامات والمطابخ.*

4-  العزل: يتم عزل المبنى ضد الرطوبة باستخدام لفات العزل بالبحص لمنع حدوث شروخ بطبقة العزل ويوجد إمكانية تركيب القرميد.

5- الفتحات [/U][/SIZE]: يتم عمل فتحات الشبابيك والابواب الجاهزة من المصنع طبقا لرغبة العميل.


*خامسا – بعض المشاريع الحكومية والخاصة *


*- توريد وتركيب دور أعلى مسجد الخيف والعائد لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف.
- توريد وتركيب دورات مياه بمشعر مني والعائد لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف.
- توريد كبائن لإرشاد الحجاج بمشعر مني والعائد لوزارة الشؤون الإسلامية والاوقاف.
- توريد وتركيب كبائن سابقة التجهيز لإرشاد الحجاج بمشعر مني والعائد لوزارة الحج.
- توريد وتركيب أدوار وتعلية ومباني إدارية سابقة التجهيز والعائد لوزارة المعارفز
- توريد وتركيب مباني إدارية للحرس الوطني بمدينة جدة.
- توريد وتركيب مباني لمعامل الإختبارات لشركة الكابلات السعوديةز
- توريد وتركيب مباني سابقة التجهيز عبارة عن صالات لشركة الكابلات السعودية.
- توريد إداري أعلى شركة المدينة المنورة بشارع الاندلس.
- توريد وتركيب دور سكني أعلى عمارة سكنية العائد ملكيتها إلى شركة نوركم
- توريد وتركيب مباني جاهزة للمعسكر الكشفي بمعهد التربية الفكرية
- توريد وتركيب مباني سابقة التجهيز لإدارة العين العزيزية بمدينة جدة.
- توريد وتركيب أدوار تعلية بمنتجع درة الهدا والعائد ملكيتها للشيخ عبدالله السبيعي.
- دور إداري أعلى مطاعم ومنتزهات السلوى بمدينة أبها.
- مباني جاهزة زتعلية أسوار لشركة الوجيه بمدينة أبها
- توريد مجموعة شاليهات الشيخ عبدالله عسيري
- توريد أدوار تعلية بخميس مشيط.
- ملحق سكني خاص بحي المحمدية
- ملحق سكني خاص بحي النعيم
- ملحق سكني خاص بحي الصفا
- ملحق سكني بحي الجامعة
- استراحة العميد حسين الدحناني بمدينة أبها.
- ملحق سكني اعلى مركز الشربتلي بشارع ولي العهد.
- ملحق سكني بحي المحمدية للدكتور حاتم أبو الجدايل*


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (18 أبريل 2006)

اليكم المزيد ان شاء الله لاحقا 

وشكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## العرابي (19 أبريل 2006)

مجهود رائع الف شكر


----------



## نسيـم الليـل (19 أبريل 2006)

يعطيك العافية يالغلا 

فعلا ما قصرت

مجهود تشكر علية


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

لا شكر علي واجب فهذا اقل ما يجب 

فمن واجبنا افادة الاخرون بما نتعلم 

فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## حنون (28 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك اخى المهندس على هذا المشروع الجميل


----------



## شرف (28 أبريل 2006)

شكر لك ولو سمحت اسامي الشركات الموجوده في السعوديه


----------



## troy_119 (28 أبريل 2006)

مشكور و الله اخى و ما قصرت ف سرد المعلومات و ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (28 أبريل 2006)

زميلي شرف في البداية شكرا لك ولكل من مر علي الموضوع 

اولا احب اني اوضح لك نقطة انا من مصر ولا اعلم اسماء الشركات الموجودة بالسعودية ولكن ممكن اسالك وابحث علي النت فاغلب الشكات لها مواقع علي النت وتقدر تتوصل لذلك بسهوله 

ثانيا احب اني اعرض عليك وعلي الجميع اقتراح وهو 

ان كل من يتوصل لمعلومة حول هذا الموضوع ان يضيفها بهذا الرابط لنجعل منه رابط يحتوه علي جميع المعلومات وليكون مرجع لاي متردد علي الملتقي 

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (28 أبريل 2006)

زميلي شرف في البداية شكرا لك ولكل من مر علي الموضوع 

اولا احب اني اوضح لك نقطة انا من مصر ولا اعلم اسماء الشركات الموجودة بالسعودية ولكن ممكن اسالك وابحث علي النت فاغلب الشكات لها مواقع علي النت وتقدر تتوصل لذلك بسهوله 

ثانيا احب اني اعرض عليك وعلي الجميع اقتراح وهو 

ان كل من يتوصل لمعلومة حول هذا الموضوع ان يضيفها بهذا الرابط لنجعل منه رابط يحتوه علي جميع المعلومات وليكون مرجع لاي متردد علي الملتقي 

وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (29 أبريل 2006)

معلومات رائعة يالغالية .. وربي يوفقنا واياك وعساك عالقوة


----------



## شرف (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لك وعلى جهودك أعجبني الموضوع وكنت أشد الحاجه لهذه المعلومات
الله يعطيك العافيه ومزيد من الأبداع والتفوق:13:


----------



## alaabreaka (29 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (8 مايو 2006)

*تابع*

إليكم الآن ملف Pdf 

اري ان به معلومات قيمة فاردت ان اعرضها لكم 

اتمني من الله تعالي ان يحوز اعجابكم


----------



## arch_sohaib (9 مايو 2006)

جهد وافر وجميل


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (11 مايو 2006)

شكرا لكم ولكل من مر علي الموضوع
ولا شكر علي واجب 

فخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه


----------



## محمدقادر (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذا المعلومات


----------



## معماري متواضع (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات وعلى هذا المجهود
ومشكوووووووور جدا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا لمروركم جميعا 

وانتظروا المزيد باذن الله


----------



## أبن بحرى (17 مايو 2006)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## من العراق (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على موضوع الرائع ده


----------



## عمار البنا (19 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah1407 (20 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس.التوم عبدالم (1 يوليو 2006)

المباني المقصودة هي البريفاب وهي مباني رائعة من حيث التصميم المعماري والانشائي 
موضوعك رائع لان هذا النوع من انواع المباني غير مطروق المجال في عالمنا العربي . وفقك الله 
وساقوم بامدادك بكمية من النماذج مع المواصفات الانشائية


----------



## bshiwa (18 سبتمبر 2006)

المباني المقصودة هي البريفاب وهي مباني رائعة من حيث التصميم المعماري والانشائي 
موضوعك رائع لان هذا النوع من انواع المباني غير مطروق المجال في عالمنا العربي . وفقك الله 
ارجوا منك ارسال بعض من النماذج مع المواصفات الانشائية
لوسمحت ولك كل التقدير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (29 سبتمبر 2006)

حان الان الوقت لاعود اليكم كما كنت علي عهدي السابق
وباذن الله تعالي سترون المزيد قريبا
في جميع المواضيع وستجدون مواضيع جديدة 

انتظروني


----------



## bshiwa (1 أكتوبر 2006)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر ولك كل التقدير على الجهد المبدول


----------



## مفتاح الغنيمي (1 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذا الشرح وارجو ان تكمل مجهودك الرائع ببعض الرسومات التفصلية لكيفية الربط بين العناصر او كيفية التعامل مع التجهيزات الاخري من صحي وكهرابائي واعانك الله


----------



## محمد ابوعاصي (20 أكتوبر 2006)

*ارجوا الرد السريع من فضلك*

وارجو ان تكمل مجهودك الرائع ببعض الرسومات التفصلية لكيفية الربط بين العناصر او طريع تصنيع وصب السندوتش بانلز كيفية التعامل مع التجهيزات الاخري من صحي وكهربائي ولك جزييييييييل الشكر


----------



## almahweet (20 أكتوبر 2006)

حقيقه الوضوع جيد وتوضيح جيد مع الشكر


----------



## محمد ابوعاصي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

م/ جودي ارجوا التكرم بارفاق اي مخططات او رسومات


----------



## روميروالمصرى (1 نوفمبر 2006)

بجد الله ينور عليك


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (12 نوفمبر 2006)

اردت تنشيط الموضوع حتي يستفاد منه الاعضاء الجدد
بدلا من تاخره نتيجة كثرة المواضيع
وشكرا


----------



## معماريون (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جودي ما زودتينا بمشروع التخرج وين انتهى
تحيات معماريون​


----------



## صرح70 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## هيثم محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 يناير 2007)

زميلي معماريون 
شكرا لك ولباقي الاعضاء ربنا يسهل ان شاء الله وارفع مشروع التخرج


----------



## عبدالحميد شلقامي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مطلوب تصور لكشك مبني من الساندوتش بانلزمساحته 2*4متر مجلد بالكلادنج يصلح لكلفي شوب تيكا واي


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## safety113 (5 مارس 2010)

مجهود رائع تشكر وتستحق التقييم عليه


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (5 مارس 2010)

معلومات مفيده وقيمة في المحتوى 

شكرا


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

مجهود راااااااائع الف شكر لك


----------



## حميد الطبولى (1 أبريل 2010)

مطلوب عنوان شركة تقوم بتوريد مثل هذا المصنع وكذلك فاتورة عرض وكاتلوجات بمعدات المصنع والمواد الخام الداخلة في الصناعة ومصادر توريدها واسعارها


----------



## hananfadi (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا موضوعك مميز و تسلم يداك


----------



## روعة (9 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا جزيلا
ريحتني الله يريحك


----------



## المدرب نت (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا مهتم بهذا الموضوع و اقوم بالبحث عنه ، و قد حصلت على معلومة تفيد بأن شركة تالة الدولية في مدينة جدة قد حصلت على وكالة المباني الألمانية و الصينية و الكلام التالي تم نقله :
[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]الشركة دشنت اعمالها الاسبوع الماضي بجدة والكميات موجودة [/font]



*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]وعندهم نوعين وكلها مضمونه [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]الاول صيني ويكلف الفلة دورين حوالي 150الف ريال سعودي[/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]والثاني الماني ويكلف الفلة دورين من 500-600 الف ريال سعودي [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]والبناء يتم خلال اسبوعين تقريبا [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]مع ملاحظة هذه المواد تستخدم الخرسانة الجاهزة والحديد ولكن بشكل قليل جدا او حسب عدد الادوار [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]هالتقنية معمول بها وحسب كلام الشركة من 20 سنة في المانيا والصين وماليزيا وامريكا والباكستان [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]والى الان لم يلحظوا عليها اي مشاكل [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]عنوان الشركة : جدة شارع الامير ماجد " السبعين" حسب ما قيل لي انها مقابل الرئاسة العامة لتعليم البنات , بالقرب من مطعم البيك [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]اسم الشركة : تالة الدولية [/font]*

*[font=arial black, geneva, arial, sans-serif]رقم تلفونها : 6392502/02[/font]*
​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (27 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك 
وجزيتي خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المجد الاول (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الموضوع لازمه صور ومقاطع طوليه وعرضيه توضح المعلومات الواردة فيه , مع كل الاحترام لكاتبه وشكرا


----------



## ghad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يعطيكم العافيه كم تكلفت المبنا الرجائ افادتي 
الله يخليكم 
*


----------



## ghad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف اتواصل مع الشركه رد سريع الله لا يهنكم واذا 
تكلفت المبنا يكلف حوالي 600 الف ولم يكتمل المبلغ 
هل يقبلون بتقسيط .... ؟


----------



## ghad (20 ديسمبر 2010)

3 هل مسموح من البلديه وخاصه بي المدينه المنوره 
التوصل عن طريق المجال الثاني اخوكم ابـو حسام 
لا تبخلون علي برد 
 * 0552420080
* وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## medobo (9 مايو 2011)

*المبانى سابقة التجهيز*

شكر لك ولو سمحت اسامي الشركات الموجوده في السعوديه


----------



## medobo (9 مايو 2011)

شكر لك ولو سمحت اسامي الشركات الموجوده في السعوديه


----------



## BASSAM SARHAN (9 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله الخير
[font=&quot]موضوع مفيد بالفعل[/font]


----------



## م. عشتار (9 مايو 2011)

تشكر اخي الفاضل على مجهودك المميز واتمنى عليك تزويدنا بصور للمقاطع وبعض المنشآت المبنية بهذا الاسلوب لتعم الفائدة خصوصا وان العمل به عندنا قليل جدا.


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## محمد ياسرصافي (23 فبراير 2012)

معلومات عن القرميد وكيفية اعداد فقرة في الكشف


----------

